# 2017 Lydia Ann Fly Masters



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't forget some damn fine people attend also.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

WillW said:


> Don't forget some damn fine people attend also.


Fixed it


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have no knowledge of this tourney. How many skiffs usually enter?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Forty eight fly fishing entries last year. So twenty four skiffs or so for breast cancer survivors. Certainly a good cause.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Forty eight fly fishing entries last year. So twenty four skiffs or so for breast cancer survivors. Certainly a good cause.


There are some kayakers in that number, so maybe 15-20 skiffs.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Our daughter was a Survivor. Had been clear 5 years Nov, 2016. Never fished the area but plan on trying to make this.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Roninrus1 said:


> Our daughter was a Survivor. Had been clear 5 years Nov, 2016. Never fished the area but plan on trying to make this.


 We will have to wait on some updates. Rockport was of course ground zero for Harvey. I don't even know if where we stay exists anymore.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Certainly understand. Live on east side of Houston in Deer Park. 1/4" more water and it would have came in the weep holes in the bricks on our house! Son and his family had the same. Neighbors had water. They are across street and a little lower than us.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in even if the tourney needs to be postponed.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great tourney for a great cause. Let's hope the area is even inhabitable.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Tournament has been officially canceled as of last night. I'm bummed about that because I would have been willing to drive in if hotels etc were not available yet, but I respect their decision.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Couldn't relocate to Corpus Christi for this year? Bummer.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@Sublime I think some of the guys are going down anyway. Mike suggested having a self made tourney, everyone kicking in some cash, & donating the $ to CFR.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

WillW said:


> @Sublime I think some of the guys are going down anyway. Mike suggested having a self made tourney, everyone kicking in some cash, & donating the $ to CFR.


Sounds good. I'd feel free to cheat then. JS.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've heard from my locals that port A and Rockport are still almost unrecognizable.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Matts said:


> I've heard from my locals that port A and Rockport are still almost unrecognizable.


Too true. If y'all have any free time, these communities will need hands and help for a while.


----------

